# Aspirin- when to stop?



## Ruthee (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi,
Many apologies if this has been posted before.
I had a son from donor embryo 2 years ago in the Czech Republic and had another recent BFP but miscarried. Before the miscarriage the midwife and consultant in the UK (who both knew me and my history from my first baby) kept asking me if I was taking Aspirin. I took this to mean that I should have been. I spoke to the consultant in the Czech clinic I use and he did not seem to think it was that important but said it was OK to do it if I wanted but to stop if I got a BFP. However, it seems the UK medics are recomending that I take it during the first trimester (and they know my history better as I was treated by them through my pregnancy) but the Czech clinic are advising to stop once pregnancy is confirmed. 

I am due to start a new cycle soon and want to get it right. My inclination is to take the Aspirin throughout the first trimester. Is it possible for this to cause problems? My medical probs were not clotting related by hyperemesis and high blood pressure from early on in pregnancy. LAstly, can I take Metaclopramide and Aspirin together? I read somewhere that I can't and I always get presribed Buccastem and Metaclopramide as I get horrendous sickness.

Would love to hear your advice,
Many thanks
Ruthee


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Somebody should prescribe this for you if they think you have a clotting issue that may be affecting the placenta.


----------

